# Urgent(ish) query - making up the bed in a CI 141 - How?



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello,

We're off to the New Forest in a few days and I can't work out how to make up the double dinette bed in our new (old) CI Riviera 141  

Does anyone have any suggestions?

I can see that the dinette benches have a slide-out mechanism that increases the width of the bed. This then leaves 2 'holes', one above the water tank and one above the storage locker. There are plenty of infill cushions but only one has a board in it (I assume this one goes over one of the holes but what about the other?

Finally, I assume (again) that the table fits on the runners between the benches. However, the end overhangs the runners and looks likely to 'flip up if anyone sits/lies on the edge of the bed. Is there another short table leg (that I don't have) that should be used to support the end of the bed?

Am I missing something obvious?

Many thanks
Lev


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lev

We had a CI Carioca 22 with the same lay-out as the 141, there were 2 short pieces of plywood that went over the holes & the table leg folded so that it supported the end of the bed.

Hope this helps

Regards

Richard


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmmm...I wondered about extra plywood as I had to replace the one bench. Looks like I'll have to find a couple of pieces.

Interesting re the table leg. Ours is a single metal pole so can't see how it could be used.

Thanks for the response.

Our van is a 2000 reg - anyone else have one of that vintage?

Cheers,
Ross


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Bumpety bump


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

The seat backs should form part of the dinette bed, don't leave them in place


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a CI 705 with a similar arrangement. Mine has 2 pieces of plywood that rest on the runners between the benches. These pieces of plywood are hinged together and are opened up into a single piece for when the double bed is made up. This also has two spring loaded legs that come down to support it when it is so used. There is also a separate square piece of plywood to cover the "hole" above the water tank. I would imagine that your previous owner failed to leave these vital pieces of equipment in the van when it was sold.

Hope this helps.

Keith


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah ha...I suspected I was missing some critical components.

Looks like i'll need some plywood and hinges - I'm sure b&q won't be busy on bank holiday Monday :? 

Thanks for the help. This 'bargain' van is turning into quite a project.

Ross


----------

